# kitten looks yucky



## Jinxie (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok please do NOT flame or bash me!

We moved in a week ago, mamma cat and her kittens (3) already had residence. We decided they could stay, and they're pretty self suficient with the help of us filling their water dish. 

However I've noticed one of the kittens (i would say they are in the 6-7 week age frame) has a runny/half closed eye and has a bit of goop out the nose. I'm thinking upper respiratory infection of some sort, but really and truly do not want to spend the 50+ bucks on the vet to tell me it and go on and on about how they shouldnt be barn cats etc. Is there anything I can do over the counter? i have amoxi here at the house, can i make a tincture of some sort to give to him/her (they're fairly friendly to me)

Also, can you get over the counter wormer? kitties have worms coming out the backside when they are going potty. I know they're common and most all kitties are born w/ them. we said we'd let nature take it's course, but w/ the kiddos petting the kitties, and the dog being in the barn and pastures i dont want to take the chance kwim?

Advice? Hints? Tips? 

Thanks!


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Boric acid eyewash


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

Our grocery store/Walmart carries wormer products.


----------



## Jinxie (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks so much. 

The boric acid eyewash, do you have a recipe or is it pretty self explanatory on the packaging?


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Jinxie said:


> Thanks so much.
> 
> The boric acid eyewash, do you have a recipe or is it pretty self explanatory on the packaging?


I boil water, and then let it cool and add one Tablespoon for every liter...so that would be one tablespoon for four cups. I put into a squeeze bottle and let it freely run into anybody's eyes (kids or cats or ponies), when there is conjuctivitis around. Wipe the eyes with a cottonball, and then pour over some more. Do this several times a day, for about a week.

The cat might hate you for this, you might have to cage them or lure them with tuna.


----------



## TNTPoultry (Apr 5, 2006)

susieM said:


> Boric acid eyewash


I have the EXACT same problem as the person who posted this thread, barn kitties with infected eyes of some sort. Where do I buy boric acid?


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

TNTPoultry said:


> I have the EXACT same problem as the person who posted this thread, barn kitties with infected eyes of some sort. Where do I buy boric acid?


At any pharmacy.


----------



## canine14 (Feb 22, 2006)

It is likely a virus that causes this but it can be compounded by a bacterial infection. Try Polysporin eye drops (or the generic). Here in Canada you can buy it over the counter but you have to ask the pharnacist for it. It's about $8 for a bottle that will last a while. I would put the drops in at least twice a day. Golden Mom can help more I am sure when she gets back.


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

Chlamydia can be passed from the mother.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Most kitten "colds" are viral and last a week to ten days. You have to keep an eye out for secondary infections and keep the kitten from getting too chilled and stressed. The boric eye wash is a good idea.

Edit: This is not a flame, but informational... please do worm and feed even barn cats. Once you take them on, they are your responsibility as much as a house pet. Sure, they are a working animal and probably somewhat "feral", but they will mouse just as well if they have some food and survive better. I'd get them shots too - you should be able to buy the basic shots at a feed store (along with womers - Pyrantal Pamoate is good for kitten worms) without a lot of cost. Healthy barn cats do their job a lot better and are a lot more attractive as pets for the kids. I would also spay and neuter them all, so that you don't have a thousand sick barn cats in a few years. If you need another kitten, it is always easy to get one! Spayed and neutered cats stay home and kill mice a lot better than animals out breeding, fighting and spraying everything. Just some suggestions so that you can enjoy your barn cats all the more.


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

I wholeheartedly agree with GrannyCarol - a well fed cat is a much better hunter than a hungry cat. They also have 3 year rabies vaccination so this cuts down on the cost too. Keep your eye out for a low-cost spay clinic or I believe you can research online for low-cost in your area.


----------



## Jinxie (Jun 13, 2007)

catch up time!


broke down and called a friend of mine who's a vet tech. she set me up w/ syringes of wormer, stated in her belief since all goop coming out was clear and nothing from the nose etc, that more than likely kitty got scratched playing w/ sibling or whatnot. got some antibiotic eye ointment and kitty is pretty receptive to me putting it in. 

mamma has an appt for spaying, just because i used to work for the humane society and seen how many kittens a mamma cat can "throw" in a very short period of time. and while the kittens are cute and all, well, i don't want to be known as the 'farm cat lady' lol.

we do feed them, sometimes stuff that dh has gotten in the field to keep from my garden (ground hogs/bunnies etc) and the rest of the time they are fed what our indoor kitties get. Our thoughts on when we started feeding them were the same, if they are starving, how are they going to have the stamina to chase anything down successfully? While we don't give them quite as much as the fat house cats, they certainly are not on the thin side anymore lol. we also make sure to keep lots of fresh water around in several different spots because other than the road runoff, we don't have a pond/water source openly available for them. 

we've stressed to the kiddos that while we are taking care of them like we do the housecats, that these guys are here for a reason and that's to keep the stuff out of the barn and the house, and that we could "lose" some of them to nature taking it's course, whether it's run over, taken by something larger etc. It has been a ton of fun though watching them go from evil little things that would bold and hiss at you upon walking into the barn to becoming cute little boogers that run out and greet you w/ a big meow upon walking in now.

thanks everyone for not flaming ( I asked on a different board and got taken through the ringer about how they shouldn't be outside, and how irresponsible we were being w/ having mamma and female kitties spayed but still not allowing them inside etc) and for all the helpful advice, i think we're on the right track at last!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Good to hear! I wasn't too sure when you started how you intended to take care of them, but farmers do have a need for farm cats, just as they have livestock. I've given rescue cats (they sorta show up at my house in town here!) to farmers that I know care for their animals. We used to live on a farm, it's hard because you do sometimes lose one, but otherwise they can have a great life. 

Enjoy!


----------

